# your daily routine?



## redtailgal (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm curious about eveyones daily routine.

Here is mine:

Get up between 7:30 and 8:30
Feed critters and weed garden and flowerbed.

feed me
start school (I homeschool my kids)
check email while son is reviewing
help as needed while cleaning the house (or creating useless threads on BYH)

Lunch at 12:30

finish up school around 2ish.

Work outside, fence building animal needs just farm stuff


supper at dark

Saturday, there is no school so I catch up on what didnt get done during the week, and give the barn a solid cleaning, clean dog kennels, mow the yard, and in the winter split wood with hubby.  We will often take some time on a Saturday afternoon to check fence lines, and check for signs of Coyote on the property.



On Monday nights I have photgraphy guild meeting, Thursday nights I have class.  ON tuesday or wendsday I work at another friends barn.  Once or twice a week, I have a photography related outing, an appointment of sorts.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's mine

Get up between 5:45 and 6:15

Let all animals out, dogs of the house, chickens and goats of the coop/barn
Feed the outside animals
Feed the dogs

Get dressed while mom makes breakfast
Eat breakfast and leave by 7:30 for work

8:00 start work, find parts for people, answer moms questions on homeschool, yes I homeschool too, read all the threads on BYH

5:00pm head home

Go vist the girls and feed them dinner

6:00 eat my dinner
6:45 put the outside girls to bed
7:00 feed the dogs

Then untill 8:30 tv and knit

8:30 childern to bed and to bed myself
 I think that's it


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's mine.

Up at 5:30-6:00 AM

COFFEEE!!!!!

Feed and change water for the bunnies.  Give Jake his morning goodies and fresh water.

Check DH and my e-mails and then browse BYH.  

Clean Bunny Crates and let the Boys run. 

Get ready and be at work by 9:30 AM

Home by 6:15 PM

Feed Jake and give fresh water.

Bunnies get fresh water and their greens, fruit and more hay.  

Feed DH

Another Bunny Run in the evening 

After tucking everyone in for the night, browse BYH or if really tired Sleep.  

Not exciting but it's what it is for now.  Can't wait to include morning and evening chores in a Barn with Livestock.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Oct 11, 2011)

6:30-- Get up and start the horses beet pulp and bran mix

6:50-- Go add grain to mixture and feed, let the chickens out, refill feeders/waters. Water the horses, hay the horses. Feed the cat and dog, litter box and other chores.

9:00-- Start school (I am home schooled). 

12:00-- Lunch, finish up leftover schoolwork

2:00-- Water the horses again, and exercise them if the weather is good.

5:30-- Start the horses PM beet pulp and bran mix.

6:00-6:45-- Add grain and feed the horses, lock then chickens in, refill water for horses, hay the horses.

9:30-- Bed time!


----------



## daisychick (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah!  This is fun! 
Here is mine:
I work at home running a daycare and preschool.  So throughout the day I toss loads of laundry in or do the dishes or other house stuff when I get the chance.

Get up at 5:30am
Jump in shower while I have the chance
Make coffee
Let early riser dog out to pee
Wake up  
Drink coffee while letting early riser dog in
Wake up DH he takes shower while he has the chance

6:00 am
Wake up oldest son so he can take his FOREVER LONG SHOWER!!!
6:15 am
Wake up youngest son so he can get ready in 5 seconds and then he lays on the couch 
6:30 am
Let first daycare kids in the door and get them situated
Tell DH to keep an eye on kids while I go do chores
Run outside, let chickens out of coop and toss them some grain, throw hay over the fence to the horse and donkey, toss some hay to the goats, let the LOUD ducks out of pen and give them some grain so they will SHUT UP.   Then check everyone's water and run back into the house.
7:00am
Get my boys out to the bus stop and DH out the door.
7:30 
let more daycare kids in and get breakfast ready for them all
play with kids, play on BYH, play with kids.
9:30 
teach pre-school to the kids
10:00 
get kids outside for fresh air, and while we are outside I check on all the animals to see how they are.
11:00
make lunch for kids and clean up the crazy mess
12:30 to 2:30
DAYCARE NAP TIME   
This is when I actually take a break, sit down and play more on BYH and read read read all kinds of stuff.
3:00
my boys get home on the bus and I get to talk to them for 15 minutes
3:00 to 5:00
This is the longest, most boring part of my day.....waiting for daycare parents to come pick up their kids!!!!!!

5:30
MY MOST FAVORITE PART OF THE DAY!
I get to go outside and do the chores in a relaxed non-rushing manor.  I take my time and spend time talking to all of the critters.  Feed hay again to horse, donkey and goats.  Give the goats some grain and sit in their pen for a few while they sniff my face and chew on my hair.  Throw the chickens and ducks some more grain.   Awwwww So relaxing.

6:30 ish 
Go inside and fix dinner and eat
Then it is homework time for my boys and I talk and spend time with DH.
Watch a few minutes of a few shows on TV and play BYH.   

9:00pm
BEDTIME

On weekends I spend most of my time outside, cleaning barn, yardwork, just enjoying the nice time without screaming kids.  Also the only time I get to go grocery shopping, pay bils and run errands, go to the feed store etc.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh boy.

Up between 6:00 and 7:00 am.  Let dogs out.  Let dogs in.

Coffee / check email / update FB status (  ), check in here.

*If there were house babies, it'd be feed them, clean playpens, asses how they're progressing and move them to the barn if all's going well.

Put on barn clothes and hit the barns between 7:30- 8am.  (In the hot part of the summer, it's 7am, but we're fixing to "Fall back" so I'm trying to arrive at 7:30-ish now so it won't be such a 'change' for them.)

Feed the 'new barn' goats (3 pens - 2 are 'kid' pens, one is horned boers), fill buckets, feed the cavy, check the bunnies, make sure both chicken pens have water / feed, haul water to the Nubian pen (aka the buck pen during the non-breeding months), then hit the 'old barn'.
Feed Hannah and Mandy, and whoever's in the other stall for breeding (currently Freeney and Dallas).  Let in LGD to eat, Penny to be milked, and run food / hay back over to the Nubs.  Fill water buckets, milk Penny enough to give the dogs their 1/2 cup ea. (They won't eat their 'cereal' w/ out milk in it...) and fill the cat's bowl.  Finish milking Penny, throw her and the dogs out, take the remaining milk to the chickens.  Rinse the bucket and head back to the house, usually around 9am this time of year.

*If it were serious milking / kidding time, I'd be milking 9-12 does, bottle feeding up to 15 kids, and cleaning the kid room every 3rd day, finishing around around 10am.

Stop at the 'little' chicken barn to feed / water the young stock and silkies.

Back in here to feed the prairie dog, do any dishes that need it (Dh is a late night eater but not a late night mess cleaner).  Start / fluff / hang any laundry that needs it....Let dogs out again.  And in.  Darn dogs....

*If it was kidding season, I would be bringing the milk back up here to flash pasteurize, fill bottles or freeze, and then clean up that mess.  If it is hatching season, I've also got 20-200 chicks in the house to feed / water / totes to clean out.

Check/answer email, FB, BYH again....

On Fridays, clean house (usually done by around noon).

Every other day, get outside (when it's warm) - in summer, weed / plant / transplant, etc. in the flower and veggie beds.  Treat the pond.  Spray / cut brush from fence rows.  
Right now I'm tearing old plants out / cutting back perennials / putting everything to bed.  Also harvesting seeds for next year.  
When it's too cold to play in the dirt, I do 'serious' cleaning of the house - carpet shampooing, wall washing, pulling out appliances and cleaning behind them, etc.

If we still have bottle babies, head back to the barn @ 2pm to feed them.  Let dogs out / in.  

Go back to whatever I was doing after feeding the kids.  I make a chore list daily and whatever doesn't get finished gets put on the next day's list.

If it's Monday and the  incubators are running, clean the hatcher / get it ready for the next hatch (I only hatch on Saturdays).  Candle eggs.
Set hatches on Thursdays.

3:00 - If it's Tuesday, get ready for work at TSC.  If it's not, call dh and bug him about what he wants for dinner.  Get it out to thaw or start preparing it.  Feed dogs.  Let dogs in and out AGAIN.

4:00 - DH gets home, we go do the afternoon feeding (he gets 'new' barn and rabbits, I do the rest, including milking when 'tis the season), then eat supper. 

5:00 - 6:00....Trim whoever's hooves need it, give any booster shots needed, anything that I need 'help' doing, has to wait until he's home.

6:00-bedtime - HE gets to watch tv / talk on the phone to his mom, snack, etc.

I usually go back outside and play in the dirt some more, if it's nice.  If not, play w/ the prairie dog, or read, or go online again.  Let dogs in.  And out.  This is becoming a pattern....

If we had bottle babies, go back and feed them again at 9pm.  
If I have close-to-kidding preggos, I have to spend at least 45 min. a day staring at them.  Ya know...looking for twee twee changes, leaky twees, strutted udders, contractions, loose ligs, etc.  I can tell more by watching how they act / stand than I can by feeling them most of the time.

By 9 or 10 pm I'm usually in my jammies / in my chair w/ my Kindle or sitting here doing this....until it's time tooo....let dogs out.  Tell them to stay out.  (just kidding).

Weekends are for major repairs and Football.


----------

